# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Ελεάννα [Munkedal, Helleana]

## BEN BRUCE

ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ με δυο νι, απο το Ελενη+ Αννα,με το ονομα της μεγαλυτερης θυγατερας του αποφασισε να βαπτησει το μεγαλυτερο φερρυ της εποχης ο μεγαλος Κωνσταντινος Ευθυμιαδης.Το πρωην Munkendal του 1954 με μηκος 167,40 ηταν η ναυαρχιδα του στολου του που ηρθε στην ελλαδα το 1966 και ξεκινησε δρομολογια στις 28 ιουνιου του 1967 απο πατρα για ανκονα διεθετε ολες τις ευκολιες της εποχης, αλλα ηταν ατυχο οταν στις 27 αυγουστου του 1971 ξεσπασε φωτια στα μαγειρια που επεκταθηκαν σε ολο σχεδον το πλοιο, με απωλεια 25 ψυχων.Αυτο το ατυχημα ηταν και το καθοριστικο της αυτοκρατοριας του Κωνσταντινου Ευθυμιαδη.

heleanna.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ελεάννα* νηολόγιο Πειραιώς 2838.
Αγοράστηκε το 1966 απο τον Κ. Ευθυμιάδη στις 23 Ιουνίου του 1967 πραγματοποιήθηκαν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου και στις 28 Ιουνίου ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια Πάτρα - Αγκόνα και αντικατέστησε το F/B Σοφία , το οποίο πέρασε σε εσωτερικά δρομολόγια (Πειραιά - Κρήτη). Την εποχή εκείνη ήταν το μεγαλύτερο F/B στον κόσμο. Χωρούσε 400 ΙΧ και 70 φορτηγά ή 120 φορτηγά. Το Σάββατο 28 Αυγούστου του 1971 όταν βρισκόταν ανοιχτά του Πρίντεζι, σε στίγμα 40,58 Βόρειο πλάτος και 17,35 Ανατολικό μήκος ξέσπασε φωτιά στα μαγειρία του πλοίου. Η ώρα ήταν 05.30 π.μ. εξέπεμψε S.O.S. Στις 06.30 π.μ. διετάχθη εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου. Στο πλοίο είχαν επιβιβαστεί 1128 επιβάτες και πλήρωμα. Στο γκαράζ του είχε 185 ΙΧ και 8 φορτηγά. Η φωτια εσβησε, τα Ιταλικα ρυμουλκα οδηγησαν το πλοιο στην Ιταλια αλλα όπως αναφέρει και ο φίλος Ben Bruce 25 ψυχές χάθηκαν .

eleana.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μετά την καταστροφή πουλήθηκε σε Γάλλους για να το κάνουν μπάριζα στην Τουλών. Τίποτα δεν ξανακούστηκε εκτοτε

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το F/B Ελεάννα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, το γιγάντιο πλοίο με το όμορφο όνομα, που η κακή του τύχη καθόρισε και την τύχη του Κ. Ευθυμιάδη.

----------


## gtogias

38 χρόνια πριν και στην Αδριατική ξετιλύγεται ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα δράματα της Ελληνικής επιβατικής ναυτιλίας.

Το "Ελεάνα" του Κωνσταντίνου Ευθυμιάδη, το μεγαλύτερο ακτοπλοϊκό πλοίο της εποχής του, τυλίγεται στις φλόγες. 69 νεκροί και πολλοί τραυματίες.

Το παρακάτω δημοσίευμα από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία (από το φηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης) της 29ης Αυγούστου 1971:

1971 08 29 Μακεδονία σελ 1.JPG

και

1971 08 29 Μακεδονία σελ 8.JPG

----------


## gtogias

Οι ημέρες περνούν και οι μαρτυρίες των επιβαίνοντων δραματικές. Από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία (από το φηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης) της 31ης Αυγούστου 1971:

1971 08 31 Μακεδονία σελ 1.JPG

και

1971 08 31 Μακεδονία σελ 5.JPG
και

1971 08 31 Μακεδονία σελ 7.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

gtogias ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ντοκουμεντα!

----------


## gtogias

4 χρόνια μετά γράφεται ο επίλογος της τραγωδίας. Το θέμα πια δεν είναι πρωτοσέλιδο, αλλά καταχωνιασμένο στις εσωτερικές σελίδες. Η Ελληνική κοινωνία βιώνει ήδη τη μεταπολίτευση, η εταιρεία του Κωνσταντίνου Ευθυμιάδη έχει ήδη διαλυθεί, υπόθεση ρουτίνας πια. Αλίμονο σε αυτούς που το έζησαν και σε αυτούς που έχασαν τους ανθρώπους τους εκείνο το ξημέρωμα.

Από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία (από το φηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης) της 25ης Ιουνίου 1975:

1975 06 25 Μακεδονία σελ 5.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ο φιλος gtogias  με τα συγλονιστηκα του ντοκουμεντα μας φερνει και παλι στην μνημη την θλιβερη επετειο απο την τραγωδια του F/B Ελεαννα, Γιωργο η συμβολη σου στα ιστορικα θεματα ειναι ανεκτιμητη!

----------


## gtogias

Σεπτέμβριος του 1971 και στο τεύχος 1166 το Paris Match έχει εξώφυλλο, καθώς και πρώτο θέμα τη φωτιά του Ελεάννα. Συγκλονιστές φωτογραφίες και περιγραφές αυτών που το έζησαν:

PM_1166.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε gtogias το είχα και εγώ το τεύχος αυτό του Paris Match και δυστυχώς κάποτε πετάχτηκε. Θυμάμαι ότι έχει μέσα πολλές συγκλονιστικές ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες παρμένες από επιβάτες με την αγωνία ζωγραφισμένη στα πρόσωπά τους. Αν μπορείς σκανάρισε και ανέβασε καμμία, αξίζει.

----------


## gtogias

Έκανε και εκδρομές το Ελεάννα? Και μάλιστα στην Ισπανία:

1968 08 10 Μακεδονία σελ 13.JPG

Η καταχώρηση είναι από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία της 10ης Αυγούστου 1968.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πήγαινε στην Ισπανία ή μήπως είναι εκδρομή με το Ελεάννα μέχρι Ανκόνα και απο κει με πούλμαν? Είναι πιθανό να χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα του φέρρυ σαν κράχτη για την εκδρομή. Αλλωστε μου φαίνεται λίγο απίθανο 2 Σεπτεμβρίου πάνω στην full season που γινόταν ο χαμός από κρατήσεις στην Αδριατική το πλοίο να οργανώνει άλλο δρομολόγιο για Ισπανία με πόσους επιβάτες μέσω του πρακτορείου 30-40-100?

----------


## deflora

Περιοδικο γερμανικο το stern magazin τευχος 37-05/09/1971 αναφερει στιγμες απο το συμβαν κια εχει και φωτογραφιες.

----------


## gtogias

Με λίγη καθυστέρηση οι φωτογραφίες από το φλεγόμενο Ελεάννα:

Πριν την καταστροφή

PM_Heleanna_d.jpg

Η πύρινη κόλαση και η επιβίβαση στις λέμβους:

PM_Heleanna_e.jpg

PM_Heleanna_c.jpg

PM_Heleanna_b.jpg

PM_Heleanna_f.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Το πλοίο φλέγεται και οι έντρομοι επιβάτες απομακρύνονται:

PM_Heleanna_a.jpg

PM_Heleanna_g.jpg

Υπάρχουν και άλλες αλλά καλύτερα να μην ανέβουν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ελεαννα*...
_Το καταστρωμα του γιγαντιου πλοιου σε ομορφες ανεμελες στιγμες... ποιος να φανταζοτανε τι θα συνεβαινε...   _ 

helleana.jpg
_Φωτο Αρχειο despo_

----------


## Ellinis

Γιώργο, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ανέβασμα. Προσωπικά δεν είχα ξαναδεί φωτογραφίες από το συμβάν και από όσα διαδραματίστηκαν στα καταστρώματα του ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ εκείνες τις ώρες.

Μοναδικά ντοκουμέντα...

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο, τι να πω και εγώ; Συγκλονιστικές φωτογραφίες, απεικονίζουν παραστατικά την τραγωδία!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μπράβο Γιώργο. Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι ντοκουμέντα. Θυμάμαι η πυρκαγιά αυτή είχε ταράξει το πανελλήνιο πέντε μόλις χρόνια μετά το Ηράκλειο.

----------


## Apostolos

> F/B *Ελεαννα*...
> _Το καταστρωμα του γιγαντιου πλοιου σε ομορφες ανεμελες στιγμες... ποιος να φανταζοτανε τι θα συνεβαινε...   _


Τι όμορφο ντέκ!!! Τόσο δύσκολο ειναι ένα νεό πλοιό να έχει τέτοιο κατάστρωμα???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχει!Το superfast 11\12.Πισινα ωραια, τραπεζακια γυρω γυρω,γυρο στο bar που ειναι διπλα,θεα απο ψηλα και ευκολη προσβαση αριστερα δεξια.Χωρις πλακα πιστευω κατι καλο για τα σημερινα δεδομενα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Προφανώς Κώστα ο Απόστολος εννοεί του μεγέθους του Ελεάννα, το οποίο ομολογουμένως μαζί με τις άλλες μετασκευές του Ευθυμιάδη αλλά και το Κύδων της ΑΝΕΚ είχαν απέραντα καταστρώματα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

HELEANNA μια φωτο που αναρτηθηκε σημερα στο NAVI E ARMATORI του καλου φιλου απο την ναπολη Eustachio Patalano, απο τον χρηστη zegg

heleanna.jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> HELEANNA μια φωτο που αναρτηθηκε σημερα στο NAVI E ARMATORI του καλου φιλου απο την ναπολη Eustachio Patalano, απο τον χρηστη zegg
> 
> heleanna.jpg
> 
> Για ολους τους φιλους



Απο ενα ωραιο αρθρο στα Ισπανικα γραμμενο απο τον γνωστο καραβολατρη Juan Carlos D&#238;az Lorenzo
http://delamarylosbarcos.wordpress.c...ros-en-grecia/


ΠΕΝΤΕ ΤΑΝΚΕΡ ΤΟΥ ΒΟΡΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ

Εδω το πλοιο, πριν (*Munkedal*) και μετα (*Heleanna*)

4a.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ* στο μεγαλο λιμανι. Ωραια καρτ ποσταλ ∴. Ας μας πουν οι ειδικοι της δεκαετιας του 1970 με τα καλα ματια τα αλλα πλοια.  Απο την συλλογη μου

Piraeus.jpg

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> *ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ* στο μεγαλο λιμανι. Ωραια καρτ ποσταλ ∴. Ας μας πουν οι ειδικοι της δεκαετιας του 1970 με τα καλα ματια τα αλλα πλοια. Απο την συλλογη μου
> 
> Piraeus.jpg


 
Συγγνώμη αλλά το πλοίο αυτό είναι το ΣΟΦΙΑ, όχι το ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ. Στο βάθος διακρίνεται και το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όντως ο ΣΟΦΙΑ είναι. Φαίνονται επίσης τα ΑΡΚΑΔΙ, ΑΔΩΝΙΣ, ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ, και στο βάθος το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αλεξανδρε δεν ειναι το Σεμιραμις αλλα το Μυρτιδιωτισσα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Έχεις δίκιο Γιώργο, μου φάνηκε στα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής και το σουλούπι σαν του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ, ενώ είναι γκρι με την τελευταία φορεσιά του Μυρτιδιώτισσα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διαφορα δρομολογια του *Ελεαννα* για να θυμομαστε τα παλια.

Πρωτα, πρωτα απο την Πελοποννησο των ΠΑτρων στις 24 Σεπτεμβριου 1967, μαζι με το *Ληδρα*, την *Κεφαλληνια* και τον *Αγιο Γερασιμο*

19670924 Eleanna Ledra Tintore Kef Ag Gerasimos.jpg

_Ελεαννα_ και _Σοφια_ απο το _ΒΗΜΑ_ της 3ης Ιανουαριου 1968
19680103 Sofia Eleanna Ledra Vhma.jpg

_Εθνικη Φωνη_ Πατρων 1 Ιουλιου 1968
19680701 Eleanna Ethn Foni.jpg

Και το τελος απο την _Νεα Πολιτεια_ της 1ης Σεπτεμβριου 1971
19710901 Eleanna Nea Politeia.jpg

----------


## despo

PHOTO 019despo.jpgΜιά όμορφη παρουσία στη γέφυρα !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε despo  πανεμορφη   θα ελεγα...!!!  ...την γεφυρα εννοω...!!! _

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> PHOTO 019despo.jpgΜιά όμορφη παρουσία στη γέφυρα !


Ελπίζω να ήταν στον αυτόματο πιλότο...

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0--001despo HELEANNA.jpgΚαι μία χωρίς ... αυτόματο πιλότο.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 003000333 despo HELEANNA.jpgΣε μία παραπλήσια που έχει δημοσιεύσει στην αρχή του θέματος ο φίλος Ben Bruce, άλλη μία στον Πειραιά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη και σπανια φωτο του <πλωτου γεφυριου>, οπως τα ελεγαν τοτε.Το Ελεαννα ηταν το πιο πολυ μετασκευασμενο απο τα γκαζαδικα του ευθυμιαδη

----------


## despo

despo HELEANNA.jpgΣτην Πάτρα σε μιά φόρτωσή του.

----------


## Ellinis

Mερικές δραματικές φωτογραφίες από το άτυχο φέρι που όπως βλέπουμε καταστράφηκε πλήρως...  :Apologetic:  

hele1.jpg helea.jpg hele4.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα συγκλονιστικες φωτο

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Mερικές δραματικές φωτογραφίες από το άτυχο φέρι που όπως βλέπουμε καταστράφηκε πλήρως...  
> 
> hele1.jpg helea.jpg hele4.jpg
> πηγή


Θυμάμαι τότε, το 1971, ότι ο πλοίαρχός του Αντύπας (αν θυμάμαι σωστά), είχε κατηγορηθεί ότι αντί να φέρει το καράβι κόντρα στον καιρό- θυμίζω ότι η πυρκαγιά εκδηλώθηκε πρύμα στο κομοδέσιο που ήταν το μαγειρείο-που θα την περιόριζε στην πρύμη, το γύρισε και έχοντας τον καιρό κατάπρυμα η φωτιά απλώθηκε σε όλο το κομοδέσιο. Μου το θύμισε η πρώτη φωτογραφία '¶ρη που δείχνει να έχει τον καιρό πρύμα.

----------


## Takerman

Μια αεροφωτογραφία από την καταστροφή.
Heleanna2_28_agosto_1971.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και μας το θύμησες φίλε Τakerman, ας το δούμε να πλέει κάπου στην Αδριατική το 1971 φωτογραφημένο από τους αδελφούς Braun που επέβαιναν στο παλιό ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ. Να το είχαν προλάβει και μια πλωριά... αλλά ξέρεις πως είναι εν πλω, ώσπου να καταλάβεις οτι έρχεται καράβι και να ετοιμάσεις τη μηχανή,σου έχει ήδη ξεφύγει...

helleana1.jpg
helleana.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

το Ελεαννα ως Munkedal  
munkedal.jpg



απο το

http://kommandobryggan.se/kungsoil/kungsoil.htm

----------


## renetoes

> το Ελεαννα ως Munkedal  
> munkedal.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> απο το
> 
> http://kommandobryggan.se/kungsoil/kungsoil.htm


Θυμάμαι τον τεράστιο, πρωτοσέλιδο τίτλο της ΒΡΑΔΥΝΗΣ την επόμενη μέρα.

"Πανικός και τρόμος στο φέρρυ του θανάτου"

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όταν μετασκευάστηκε ήταν το μεγαλύτερο ΕΓ/ΟΓ στον κόσμο. :Pride:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H αληθεια ειναι οτι ολα τα πρωην γκαζαδικα /φορτηγα /κρουαζιεροπλοια μετασκευασμενα σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ με μια μηχανη και μια προπελα δεν εδιναν και αερα σιγουριας δεδομενου οτι αρκετα απο αυτα ειχαν και προβληματα.Το τελευταιο μονοπροπελο ΕΓ/ΟΓ παντως που δουλευε ηταν το ROANA του 1954 ηγουμενιτσα -ιταλια  μεχρι το 1994 νομιζω

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> H αληθεια ειναι οτι ολα τα πρωην γκαζαδικα /φορτηγα /κρουαζιεροπλοια μετασκευασμενα σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ με μια μηχανη και μια προπελα δεν εδιναν και αερα σιγουριας δεδομενου οτι αρκετα απο αυτα ειχαν και προβληματα.Το τελευταιο μονοπροπελο ΕΓ/ΟΓ παντως που δουλευε ηταν το ROANA του 1954 ηγουμενιτσα -ιταλια  μεχρι το 1994 νομιζω


Toν καιρό που έκανε ο Ευθυμιάδης τις μετασκευές αυτές δεν υπήρχαν τόσο μεγάλα ΕΓ/ΟΓ από κατασκευής.Γιά την 1 προπέλα έλεγαν ότι βρήκαν το παραθυράκι ότι η μηχανή σαν αργόστροφη ήταν πιό σίγουρη...Προβλήματα μόνο γιά το ΜΙΝΩΣ στα τελευταία του είχα ακούσει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....και το ΚΥΔΩΝ ειχε πολλα προβληματα με κρακ στο μπλοκ και το γεμιζαν συνεχως..αυτα εχουν γραφτει και περιοδους στον <Ε>,εκτος αυτου ο Λελακης που το πηρε μετα και πηγε να το δρομολογησει Πατρα -Ταραντα ειχε κανει ελαχιστα ταξιδια καθως το πληρωμα της μηχανης δεν μπορουσε να βρει τα χουγια της ,που ηξεραν ομως καλα οι της Ανεκ και το δουλευαν για χρονια και ετσι κατεληξε πλωτο accomodation στα ναυπηγεια του Λελακη

----------


## renetoes

> .....και το ΚΥΔΩΝ ειχε πολλα προβληματα με κρακ στο μπλοκ και το γεμιζαν συνεχως..αυτα εχουν γραφτει και περιοδους στον <Ε>,εκτος αυτου ο Λελακης που το πηρε μετα και πηγε να το δρομολογησει Πατρα -Ταραντα ειχε κανει ελαχιστα ταξιδια καθως το πληρωμα της μηχανης δεν μπορουσε να βρει τα χουγια της ,που ηξεραν ομως καλα οι της Ανεκ και το δουλευαν για χρονια και ετσι κατεληξε πλωτο accomodation στα ναυπηγεια του Λελακη


...Το αστείο είναι ότι μια μέρα που το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ήταν στη "16" της Πάτρας και το CITY OF TARANTO πλαγιοδετημένο κοντά του, μηχανικοί και ο ηλεκτρολόγος του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ που είχαν εργαστεί παλαιότερα στο ΚΥΔΩΝ πήγαν και βοήθησαν τους συναδέλφους τους της εταιρείας του Λελάκη για να επισκευαστεί το πλοίο και να ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ σε δυο σλαιντς στο ebay_

http://www.ebay.com/itm/35mm-SLIDE-M...YAAOSw9NdXrFWQ _σε αυτο  το σλαιντ βλεπουμε  δεξια και το ΛΗΔΡΑ_


http://www.ebay.com/itm/35mm-SLIDE-M...wAAOSwV0RXsBQ9

----------


## Ellinis

Τέτοιες μέρες το καβουρδισμένο κουφάρι του ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ έπλεε ρυμουλκούμενο στην Αδριατική

helleana.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HELEANNA a.jpg Σελίδα fb Efthymiadis Lines

To άτυχο φέρρυ στην Αγκώνα,αν μαντεύω καλά από την εκκλησία στην κορυφή του λόφου.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο καρέ από την ταινία "Death on the Run" του 1967 με το ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ προς το τέλος της μετασκευής του στο Πέραμα.

helleana67.jpg
helleana.jpg

----------

